# Packaging Need - Manual Pleated Wrapper Machine



## LibertyGoat (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm looking to find and purchase a used manual pleated wrapping machine (similar to he ones offered by Soaptec or Britsoap) here in the U.S. Hoping to find someone whose production level has moved beyond a manual machine and wants to get rid of theirs or maybe someone who is shutting down their soap operation and has a pleat wrapper for sale. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------

